# Why Study in China -Study(PG- Medicine):Recognized by WHO



## doctorhelps

Firstly, No capitation fees or donations are to be paid to the universities in CHINA. The cost of education in the universities in CHINA is highly regulated and subsidized by the Ministry of Public Health of the Chinese Govt. They are very reasonable in contrast to the other universities in India and abroad. The fee structure varies with each and every university.

Study MD(Master in Medicine) in China : ( Recognized by WHO)
Wide selection of TOP Medical universities in China, Compare Fees ,Courses... 
Apply now @ MD-in-China - Admission For M.D (Masters in Medicine )


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Did Medical Council of India(MCI) recognize the MBBS degree pursued from the Universities in China?


----------



## swati.deshmukh

In china the medical courses are quite good as compared to India,As they have really quite built up facilities and infrastructure which helps Indian student gaining a learning experience with a really reasonable fees.


----------



## amir7500

China is getting progress rapidly and the scope of study here is also high . So, it is necessary to start study here to get good jobs.


----------

